# The Correct Insurance Companies of Sex



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2011)

Sex with your wife- Legal & Genral                                                       Sex with your future wife- Mutual Trust                                               Sex with your secretary- Employers Liability                                         Sex with a prostitute- Comertcial Union                                               Sex on the telephone- Direct Line                                                       Sex with someone different- Go compare                                             Sex with a posh bird- Privlege                                                            Sex in hurry- Insure & go


----------



## Caroline (Sep 6, 2011)

I like, I liked the joke too.


----------

